# Praia de Faro/Faro (20/04/2014)



## algarvio1980 (21 Abr 2014 às 20:55)

Ontem à tarde, fui dar um passeio até à Praia de Faro e depois passei por Faro e tirei umas resmas de fotos, em busca da tromba marinha mas não encontrei-a   , só mesmo uma célula que trouxe bastante chuva e alguma trovoada.

*Praia de Faro*















































*Faro*


----------



## Rain (23 Abr 2014 às 00:10)

Boas fotos.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Abr 2014 às 00:40)

Ele estava a ver se fazia de Para-Raios


----------

